# Maverick ET 732



## bravemurphy (Sep 6, 2015)

Does anyone know where I can get spare probes for this unit in the UK please?


----------



## wade (Sep 6, 2015)

I get my replacement probes through Todd at Amazen Products in the USA. From Todd you know that they are the genuine probes and he handles all of the international shipping and taxes etc. A food probe delivered to the UK costs $27. I have seen them cheaper elsewhere but these are not usually originals and often the quoted prices does not include the shipping.

https://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=MAVET-732PROBE


----------



## bravemurphy (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks very much.


----------

